# Virgin & Tivo ??



## carling (Oct 5, 2002)

Now that Richard B is in charge of our cable system how about putting some pressure on him to bring TIVO back to the UK as a preferred partner for cable PVR boxes. 

If I understand correctly, cable viewers in the USA can use TiVo. so why not here?

Come on Richard, that would be a truly fantastic move.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Why not email Virgin Media to suggest it.

There's just an outside chance it could still happen. :up:

Email [email protected] to suggest it as he is their Chief Commercial Officer.

An encouraging sign is that Virgin Media is actually incorporated as a US company. This ought to make them far more Tivo minded.

See http://pressoffice.virginmedia.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=205406&p=irol-whoswho


----------



## Noddy Holder (Oct 4, 2002)

Cant see it, as its only cable customers it can be marketed to, and Cable being the smaller market (compared to sky) has a high percentage of "low income" subscribers and not the high level of uptakers than can enjoy sky plus. 

Let me know


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Well they have just downloaded a new firmware to the TV Drive (now v+) PVR that I have -
the only real difference I can see is the virgin branding, and all the menus have a new colour scheme - black, instead of blue.

Maybe one day I'll switch on to see the tivo guy on it


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

slight threadjack, just posted this in the non-tivo forum..

Did Virgin take over from NTL yesterday? 
I seem to recall seeing a vague headline from someone elses newspaper, but apart from that I can't find any information.

Looking at their website, it seems that their services are a bit cheaper than what I am currently paying NTL so I will have to give em a call and change it, but I wanted to make sure they were actually live before i do 

I assume I will be expecting a new Virgin branded set-top box through the post any day too? I guess the old NTL one will go in the back of the cupboard along with their modem from when i cancelled that about 2 years ago


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

No, they aren't replacing equipment, only giving branded boxes out to new installs.

The on-screen branding is being done remotely though, as above TV Drive's have already got it, normal set top boxes will download the new firmware sometime next month.

And, yes people are getting £20+ off their monthly bills, (or 10MB upgrade at no extra charge etc) by ringing up and negotiating


----------



## Wonder_lander (Jan 13, 2003)

chrisd said:


> I assume I will be expecting a new Virgin branded set-top box through the post any day too? I guess the old NTL one will go in the back of the cupboard along with their modem from when i cancelled that about 2 years ago


Having been with NTL for over 10years I moved recently to BT only area, NTL weren't interested in getting back the two old NTL modems that I had.

I put them on ebay and sold the NTL120 for 6.99 + P&P and the 250 for 9.99 + P&P! Not bad for nothing!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

That sounds like a good idea. I have been hanging onto it just in case they ever decided they wanted it back, but I guess they won't. Free money !


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> And, yes people are getting £20+ off their monthly bills...


£10+ actually. That's all I got  As usual, the more you spend, the bigger the saving.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

NTL are (were?) charging me £22.50 a month for their cheapest option of tv and the mandatory phone (which has never been used!). According to the virgin site, their same offer will only cost me £11 a month. Good ol' Branson I say! I wonder if this price will be automatically ajusted for my next bill.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I'd call and confirm; just to be sure


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Probably put you on a new 12 month contract for the privilege.

Mobile phone companies do that all the time - bring out a cheaper/better tariff, send you a note through the door saying 'sign here to reduce your monthly cost!' then in the small print it says you are accepting a new contract (with mobile phone companies it could be 18 months).

(It's a sore point with me and Orange because I took a cheaper tariff 9 months ago now if I want to upgrade my aging phone they want a £150 'upgrade fee', *another* 12 month contract, plus the cost of the phone (which costs more than double what new customers pay). It would be cheaper to buy a phone off contract.).


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

12 month contract doesn't really bother me, i have no choice but to go with them anyway.
stupid tree in the neighbours back yard *right* in the satellite's point of sight.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

From 2nd Aug 2007...


Pete77 said:


> Why not email Virgin Media to suggest it.
> 
> There's just an outside chance it could still happen. :up:
> 
> ...


It was indeed an encouraging sign 

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mrtickle said:


> It was indeed an encouraging sign
> 
> Patience is a virtue.


Good old Ernie I knew that he would actually care what his customers thought, although I didn't realise that he would feel so strongly about the failure to adopt Tivo software at that time that he and a few colleagues would find it necessary to up sticks and leave the company to make their point.

See www.theregister.co.uk/2007/11/28/virgin_strategy_chief_bye/


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

That article mentions nothing about anyone being dissatisfied with anything


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> That article mentions nothing about anyone being dissatisfied with anything


I imagine the terms of the Compromise Agreement they would no doubt have had to sign with Virgin as part of their severance package would not have allowed the staff involved to comment on such matters.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Right. So you're just "imaginging", or guessing or assuming then. Same old, same old


----------



## magician (Oct 11, 2000)

Does this new deal with virgin mean that V+ is dead?....


----------



## magician (Oct 11, 2000)

Forgot to say....I still have 2 x Tivo's and have been waiting for this announcement for years!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

magician said:


> Does this new deal with virgin mean that V+ is dead?....


Well, no. I assume it'll be "V+ v2" but I suppose they could call it a Tivo.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

cwaring said:


> Well, no. I assume it'll be "V+ v2" but I suppose they could call it a Tivo.


No ... v++


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

deshepherd said:


> No ... v++


Or ...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Nice. Smart-arse


----------



## magician (Oct 11, 2000)

Whatever happens it is good news!


----------

